# Building 128GB PC slave around older DDR3 R ECC RAM



## shomynik (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey all,

Does this PC build look alright to you guys:

- Xeon E5-1660 V2 (6core 3,7-4.0) - 370eur on ebay (new)

- Supermicro X9SRA - 360eur (new)

- Samsung 128GB 8x16GB ECC REG DDR3 1066 RAM PC3-8500R - 300eur (used)


It's a 1k EUR 128GB system! A new gen equivalent would be over 2k.

I'm just afraid I'm missing something!


Links:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1660-v2-E5-2650-v2-E5-2680-E5-1620-Desktop-CPU-Server-Processor/112665739997?hash=item1a3b66c2dd:m:mvYhEVp7JTOSE-M1JFZbnzA

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...011-Quad-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_1040499.html

https://www.ebay.de/itm/128GB-8x16GB-ECC-REG-DDR3-RAM-PC3-8500R/132654873225?hash=item1ee2d8ba89:g:P5AAAOSwBSxbGgxI


Long story short:

I have to upgrade my 32GB slave to 128GB one (have a 64GB master), and while I could go for a new gen system, the RAM prices ATM just make that hard for me to jump ship buying a new gen while I'm seeing cheap used DDR3 ECC RAM on ebay which I am sure is fast enough for my VEP slave.
In order to use that ram I need a xeon cpu (higher clock for RT performance) and a server board.
I love ebay btw, love buying used, beside savings, re-purposing used tech so doesnt go to waste is very environment friendly in my eyes. And this stuff is made to last.

Any help/advice appreciated!

Thanks!

Milos


----------



## shomynik (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok...a new gen system is cheaper than I thought after all. For 700eur more I would upgrade my slave with 7820x. It won me over.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 18, 2018)

shomynik said:


> Ok...a new gen system is cheaper than I thought after all. For 700eur more I would upgrade my slave with 7820x. It won me over.



i'm a recent ASRock Taichi XE / i7 7820x convert.

mmm.


----------



## Sami (Jun 18, 2018)

What are the experiences with single-machine 2013 Mac Pro template builds by the way? Pretty easy to equip one with the 4.0 Ghz 8-core and 128 Gb of RAM. If one uses Logic, is this any good or is one better off hackintoshing or using a macbook pro with slave?


----------



## shomynik (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't have any Mac experience... but I continued searching German ebay a bit, and if someone doesn't discourage me, I think I'm gonna go for dual xeon system:

-2 x E5 2697v2 (940e - 469 a pop)
-Supermicro X9DRI xx or similar (300-400e)
-128GB Samsung ecc reg 8x16GB 1333 or 1600 (around 400e)

total: around 1700, same as for 7820x system, but as i'm building a VEP slave, after researching a lot I have a hunch (nothing's certain) this dual xeon would be better system for my use. And above all, for reasonable money i would finally get to the bottom of the core-vs-clock debate as i have [email protected],2 as master to compare and know (and share the results!) for all the future builds.

BUT, if anyone already knows for a fact that this is actually an inferior build, PLEASE prove me wrong before I throw away money on this ridiculous buy!


----------

